
Tell HN: I will help solve your roadblock/s for 1 hour of your time - vonklaus
I have a pretty diverse set of skills, I mostly work with node and do front end dev. Currently, I work doing a little bit of everything at a small fintech company. I could add value&#x2F;help you with:<p>setting up and implementing a social meda strategy and campaign.<p>Doing a quick mockup or design critique.<p>Competitive strategy. Looking at the space you are in and finding non-traditional competitors, changes and partners. Or thinking about a business model.<p>Letting you vent for a bit because contrary to what you tell everyone, maybe you aren&#x27;t &quot;killing it, I love being an Entrepreneur!&quot; Or &quot;just gabbed coffee with [well known sandhill entity] and I&#x27;m getting tons of interest&quot;<p>Looking at your product and company and providing a thoughtful critique.<p>Etc.<p>I need maybe 1 hour of someones time to help me think about structuring my project. It will have a forum with users, entities that are organizations that might not be active, articles (like news not db) and just generally how to think about the data. I haven&#x27;t really scaled anything out and there is no reason to beleive this will be massive, but I am just not sure how to set up the dbs and website to serve 10-100k users, obviously not &quot;big data&quot; but more of just a way to get some best practices and find some good resources.<p>Anyway,<p>Maybe you don&#x27;t need any of thr stuff I listed, it would be cool if you coukd get&#x2F;give help from someone else as this isn&#x27;t just about my small experiment.<p>Cheers
======
jmnicolas
> and just generally how to think about the data > but I am just not sure how
> to set up the dbs

Your pseudo sounds German maybe you can read French ? If yes, what you need is
the "Merise method". This is the one true way to model your data as long as
your requirements don't include a non relational database (NoSQL).

Sadly Merise remained a French thing and to my knowledge was never translated.
It's old and unsexy, but it makes designing a relational database schema a
breeze.

However I don't do web dev so I can't help you there. But I'm sure you will
find plenty of web people here.

~~~
vonklaus
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merise](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Merise)

Interesting this is helpful. I am looking for a conceptual model and
inplementation. I have done small prototypes with crud, but I want to make
sure I build with intent. Another component will be users who subscribe to
1-10 data feeds that in a poor case should not be more than 1 sec stale. Just
trying to move from sloppy project to basic security & optimization.

This looks like a decent concept and I am currently thinking about the
relational model, so thanks.

You stuck on anything?

~~~
jmnicolas
I'm not stuck on anything right now, however I'm not against helping a fellow
hacker for free as long as you don't expect too much.

Let me remind you that I don't have any significant experience in web dev, so
I can help you with the relational model, offer opinions about what DB to use
but after that I'm of no use.

You can reach me by email : same than my HN pseudo, at gmx.fr

